
Declaratively building a Snake clone in the terminal - mrkgnao
https://samtay.github.io/articles/brick.html
======
evincarofautumn
Brick is great. It’s got some quirks, but it’s the best TUI library I’ve used.
I’ve made a little text editor, and am currently toying around with building
an interactive environment—halfway between REPL and IDE—for a programming
language I’m working on. If you’re looking to make a TUI application and want
an excuse to dive headfirst into Haskell, brick is a decent place to start.

------
rtpg
in a similar vein (though also completely different), here's the game of life
in APL:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4)

This is one of my favorite screencasts. I would have a hard time reproducing
this thought process, so it feels much more like watching a speed run than a
tutorial.

Would be interested in seeing the APL version of this blog post

